# Question on glassing in a transom.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd leave the tabs, they help stiffen the corners.
Polyester resin and 3/4 oz mat will make those bends, as will 6 oz tooling cloth.
If using epoxy, then just 6 oz tooling cloth. Many layers.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll be using epoxy.

Thanks a bunch Brett!

Posted this question on FL. Sportsman last night....no response yet. A few minutes here and.......BAM! Thanks again.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would just cut them off.... You may have to if your cutting all the old stuff out.... It should be just fine.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

The pic shows everything already cut out. It's all ready to go.... Or so I thought.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Leave them. Make the new transom fade into the existing edge.


----------

